# first trip to England any recommendations ?



## Creek28 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi, Im going on my first trip to England in just over a month and i want to take photos of castles and buildings so i'm taking my 5D mark iii and as far as lenses go I'm thinking i will take my 24-70L ii and 70-200 Lis ii but i want to get a wider lens, so I'm thinking i might go the 17mm tse.

Does anyone have any recommendations on this lens?


----------



## Menace (Feb 24, 2013)

I take it you either have a 17 tse or are used to it so in that case do take it. Otherwise 16-35 II might be a good option too.

Have fun


----------



## Hillsilly (Feb 24, 2013)

I haven't used it, but I imagine it would be very handy over there. I've typically taken a 17-40 (or 10-22) when visiting the country formerly known as Great Britain. Often these are used at the wider end and I up with buildings that are leaning backwards. While this can be corrected in software, doing this cuts off large parts of the image, often destroying the impact of the photo. A tilt shift woud save a lot of hassle and lead to better pictures.


----------



## TexasBadger (Feb 24, 2013)

I would recommend the fish and chips!


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 24, 2013)

TexasBadger said:


> I would recommend the fish and chips!



When you hear 'Black Pudding'... Run!


----------



## Creek28 (Feb 24, 2013)

Nope. dont have one but i would like to get a wider lens for landscapes. 

I will definitely stay away from the black pudding.

Thanks People


----------



## serendipidy (Feb 24, 2013)

If you are born in England (part of Great Britain) doesn't that also make you British? Wasn't it called the British Empire and not the English Empire? I watched the video...informative and entertaining.


----------



## drob (Feb 24, 2013)

Don't know if you're an iPad user but an excellent app I discovered is "stuck on earth". a photography/travel app to check out other pics people have taken that might be of interest. You can make travel lists to save your findings. It's almost like your traveling there to recon what you want to photograph. I've used it on several excursions already to scout out places to shoot.


----------



## old_york (Feb 24, 2013)

Creek28 said:


> Hi, Im going on my first trip to England in just over a month and i want to take photos of castles and buildings so i'm taking my 5D mark iii and as far as lenses go I'm thinking i will take my 24-70L ii and 70-200 Lis ii but i want to get a wider lens, so I'm thinking i might go the 17mm tse.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations on this lens?



Hi Creek, do you have destinations in mind yet? I'm presuming London/Edinburgh...but do you need suggestions for things slightly more out of the way? (How long are you here-& are you driving? There are some great things to see that are more out of the way, if you're not so bound to public transport).

I agree with the 17 tse. In the cities, a lot of the buildings don't quite have the room around to stand back too far....you'll do a lot of looking UP at them, so tse is definitely a plan.
Otherwise, yes the two zooms are perfect. Just be prepared to up the iso at the moment (if you're handholding rather than tripod)...the weather is very overcast a good chunk of the time, and I can't see that changing too much in a month.


----------



## johnb (Feb 24, 2013)

As even selling off my vinyl hasn’t yet raised enough money to upgrade my 50D to a 5D Mark 3 and I don’t have any decent wide angle or Tilt and Shift lenses, I’m afraid I have nothing useful to contribute to this thread on matters photographic.

However the OP did mention that photographing castles was a main reason for the trip to Britain. I live in the south of the country of Wales (Wales being one of the several countries that make up the sovereign state of the United Kingdom) in a location between the towns of Monmouth and Abergavenny in the county of Monmouthshire that I believe to be the most heavily ‘castled’ area in Britain and, therefore, probably, the world. The following castles are all within a twenty five mile radius, exact distances from this location (Wernrheolydd) are given in miles in brackets with each listing:- Raglan (4), White Castle (4), Dingestow (5), Abergavenny (7 ), Monmouth (7), Usk (12), Grosmont (12), Crickhowell (14), Skenfrith (14), Kilpeck (16), Tretower (17), Chepstow (18), Caerphilly (20), Newport (20) Goodrich (22).

Most of the above are still in good condition and largely intact. I’ve probably forgotten one or two. This website gives more details http://www.castlewales.com/home.html

Enjoy your trip Creek28 and I hope you get lots of stunning images to take home!


----------



## docholliday (Feb 24, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> TexasBadger said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend the fish and chips!
> ...



I'd do the same with 'Black Plague'


----------



## Ewinter (Feb 24, 2013)

A coat, good hat, an umbrella. Suntan lotion and sunglasses. In this country you never know


----------



## Atonegro (Feb 24, 2013)

Watch out ! They drive at the wrong side of the road !


----------



## Paul W. H (Feb 24, 2013)

TexasBadger said:


> I would recommend the fish and chips!



If you require "Real" fresh Fish & Chips go to a "Chippie" / Fish & Chip Shop, most Restaurants and Pubs do not sell the real thing only a poor frozen substitute.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Feb 24, 2013)

If you want castles, then you want to go to wales. The best ones are: Beaumaris, Conway, Caernarfon, Denbigh. These are all fairly big castles. There are a few good ones in England like Beeston but I'v visited the welsh ones more. The attached images are of Conway, the castle is big and well preserved and you can walk around the original town wall too.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 24, 2013)

Creek28 said:


> Hi, Im going on my first trip to England in just over a month and i want to take photos of castles and buildings so i'm taking my 5D mark iii and as far as lenses go I'm thinking i will take my 24-70L ii and 70-200 Lis ii but i want to get a wider lens, so I'm thinking i might go the 17mm tse.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations on this lens?


How do you plan on sightseeing in UK? I mean are you going to use Big Bus tours / Coaches etc? ... when I went to UK, I mostly used the Big Bus (hop-on hop off bus service that takes you around the "must see" places in big cities like London, Edinburgh, etc) and I used all day coaches in Scotland to see places like the Highlands, Lochness, etc.
Anyway, if you are doing something similar, you will soon realise that carrying more than one lens is going to be a major pain in the a55 ... you are better off with 24-105 f/4 L IS or your existing 24-70L II.
But if you plan to do sightseeing at your leisure (with plenty of time) than you will have enough time to change lenses and get the shot you want. But if you are on a short visit you must know that there is a LOT of walking to do in UK, especailly in London and every additional lens you carry with you is going to add to your misery of having to carry it with you all day long .. I had carried my 24-105, 70-200 IS II and the 16-35 L II ... it was hell lugging them around all day long ... after 3 days of carrying those lenses, I ended up taking only 24-105 (mounted on my 7D) for the remainder of the trip.


----------



## AdamJ (Feb 24, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> I am English, I was born in England, I am not British, though I come from the UK and have a UK passport.



But your UK passport says you're a "British Citizen", as does mine.


----------



## TommyLee (Feb 24, 2013)

in London 
go see the greenwich location ...on a boat trip...
Harrison clock etc.. day trip.. I like the thames river trips...

and the british museum 2 days?....if you like that stuff
I forget ...but I believe no tripods no flashes.. just fast lenses

I did like the TOWER trip also...

and I am not usually a tourist ...not usually

maybe one good DRIVE thru the countryside... if that is a handy thing to do...like a friend with a car...
Marlow and surrounding countryside was nice...

St James Park...giant park next to where the big hats change the guard ...you know where people try to distract the soldier at attention

I spend 2 days sitting on the benches there in St James playing my guitar...not busking...
just watching the vastness of it... people....need good weather...
walk along the river both sides... all near the 'eye' wheel

Edinbourough was fun at Tattoo time.. 
but Scotland is a big $$ and time addition... I went because of work...

I would have a city lens W I D E ....and museum lens FAST and maybe I.S. ...
possible long lens... less important

an expensive place for sure
I thought the English were quite nice and I felt welcomed always...
if it works ....an overnight to Paris ($$) ..under the channel (chunnel) is great..fast train
I believe you can make a day trip...but that is too short to SEE stuff...
Paris and musuems takes at least 2 days min to know you were somewhere and stopped to look

I enjoyed ONCE up on top of a double decker bus in London with a camera...and just to see a long loop around the tourist spots.. so you can see things and relax... westminster ..all that
again near the park ...buckingham etc...

I send you some good luck ..for good weather.. for all that

it has been a while ...so ask someone about the photo rules

travel safe.....

TOM


----------



## robbymack (Feb 24, 2013)

Forget the entire southern half of the island, it's full of Brits, rather focus on the northern half...I'm biased


----------



## Brymills (Feb 24, 2013)

Atonegro said:


> Watch out ! They drive at the wrong side of the road !



No, We drive on the _*correct*_ side of the road.... ;D

If you look around the castles outlined by johnb, then you also have the Brecon Beacons for some superb landscape photos as well.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/picture/2013/feb/20/eyewitness-brecon-beacons

I wish I'd taken this!


----------



## gary (Feb 24, 2013)

As you will be in England and presumably close to London then for Castles I would recommend Arundel Castle in West Sussex which you can get to by train and/or Leeds Castle which which contrary to its name is nowhere near Leeds. Leeds Castle is located in Kent and best visited by car. Both these are still lived in, exceptional to photograph and have great historic significance.
Three places that are in walking distance of each other. As someone mentioned the plague you could visit the Church in Wardour street London W1 where they buried the remains from the plague hence the fact that the grounds sit six feet above the surrounding buildings or the Mall where you can check out Nelsons Fleet or at least hand carved bronze copies which sit at the top of the lamp posts. Nelson is not far away and overlooks the fleet. Finally any one of the Inns of Court, Middle/Inner Temple's on the south side of Fleet Street, Lincoln's Inn behind the High Court off Fleet Street. You will find amazing buildings including the Temple Church and if you can persuade your way into Middle Temple Hall you may see part of Nelsons falgship used in constructing the hall.
While you are there make sure to get 'Timeout' magazine.

Have a great trip


----------



## GuyF (Feb 24, 2013)

TommyLee said:


> Edinbourough was fun at Tattoo time..



Is that anywhere near Edinburgh? (score extra points with the locals if you pronounce it "Ed-in-burr-uh")


----------



## rs (Feb 24, 2013)

Also worth considering places like Stonehenge, and for scenery, the lake district or Scotland are great. On the castle front, also consider Windsor Castle and Warwick Castle - although you'll end up with loads of tourists in the shots. Stratford on Avon (Shakespeare's birth place), just around the corner from Warwick Castle is full of interesting old buildings.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=windsor+castle&hl=en&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=PywqUdPzF-OL0AWNzoH4Bw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=2560&bih=1377

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=warwick+castle&hl=en&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=VCwqUd-1PMeb0QXbi4CICg&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=2560&bih=1377

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=stratford+on+avon&hl=en&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=GCwqUcG6C8bIhAe7_4DYBQ&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=2560&bih=1377

A wide angle such as the 17 TS-E you mentioned would be great for some of these locations.


----------



## Alex (Feb 24, 2013)

Ovoid North Devon at all cost.. Its cold, wet and windy 364 1/2 days of the year...


----------



## AlanF (Feb 24, 2013)

Alex said:


> Ovoid North Devon at all cost.. Its cold, wet and windy 364 1/2 days of the year...



Devon is not egg shaped.


----------



## AdamJ (Feb 24, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> With regards travel and declaring nationality, well the accepted norm is UK, so neither British nor English!



The accepted norm when declaring nationality is British.

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/britishcitizenship/


----------



## AlanF (Feb 24, 2013)

AdamJ said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > With regards travel and declaring nationality, well the accepted norm is UK, so neither British nor English!
> ...


True about citizenship, but when entering "Nationality" on filling out forms for entering the USA you should write "United Kingdom" (not British and not abbreviated to UK).


----------



## AlanF (Feb 24, 2013)

TommyLee said:


> I thought the English were quite nice



First learn the language: if the intonation is one way (stress on the quite), it means not very nice, and the other (stress on the nice) it means very nice. And, I hope your name is not Randy when introducing yourself.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 24, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > If you are born in England (part of Great Britain) doesn't that also make you British? Wasn't it called the British Empire and not the English Empire? I watched the video...informative and entertaining.
> ...



A "subject" is someone who is under the dominion of a monarch and has no rights. A citizen, on the other hand, does have rights. A British citizen has the right of abode in the UK, but not all British subjects do. Until 1949, nearly everyone with a close connection to the United Kingdom was called a British subject. And all citizens of Commonwealth countries were British subjects until January 1983. Since that date, very few categories of people have qualified as British subjects - see http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/britishcitizenship/othernationality/britishsubjects/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 24, 2013)

Creek28 said:


> Hi, Im going on my first trip to England in just over a month and i want to take photos of castles and buildings so i'm taking my 5D mark iii and as far as lenses go I'm thinking i will take my 24-70L ii and 70-200 Lis ii but i want to get a wider lens, so I'm thinking i might go the 17mm tse.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations on this lens?


I assume that you have a agenda setup. Use google earth to look at each castle / tourist city you are visiting, and plan out the best locations for photos and what lens you will or might use.

While a TS-E lens is really nice for serious photography, if you are at the really crowded places, its likely that a tripod will be banned, so research that as well. There is a amazing amount of information on the Internet.

One uncrowded castle I stayed in was in Peebles, Scotland. We took a bouncy old bus 22 miles through the beautiful countryside to the small town of Peebles, and the castle Venlaw, which sits on a hill above the town. We had a room in the turret overlooking the town. No crowds at all. There was transportation down to the town, but we walked thru the woods down the hillside to the town, which had lots of interesting shops. We then took the bus to Edinburough and took a bus tour of the city as well as walked around spending lots of $$ on woolen blankets, sweaters, etc.

After walking until my feet were sore, it was nice to sit back on the train and enjoy the country we passed thru until our next destination. Although I had been to London a few times, and been out to the country to visit suppliers for our company, when my wife and I planned a vacation, we had a local lady who was from England setup the tour, hotels, etc. I did the air travel through my company, so we got business class for the price of cattle car seats in the back.

I like London, there are years worth of fantastic things to see, but I also fondly remember the small country places and the people where we were not crowded and could take our time. Try to see both the big attractions as well as some that are off the beaten trail.


----------



## tomscott (Feb 24, 2013)

Cumbria




Ulswater, Cumbria, Winter 2010 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Ulswater Steamer, Cumbria, Winter 2010 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Ulswater Steamer, Cumbria, Winter 2010 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Ulswater, Cumbria, Winter 2010 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Conison Water Feb 2012 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Hallin Fell, Ulswater, Cumbria Aug 2012 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Hallin Fell, Ullswater, Cumbria - Winter snow by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Lowther Castle by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Ulswater Boat House by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## markhbfindlay (Feb 24, 2013)

If you are visiting the London area / South East, someone's already mentioned Arundel and Leeds Castles (you can visit both by train - a car isn't necessary for these two). You could add to this the wonderful Bodiam Castle (easiest by car) in the middle of a lake. I just looked up the web sight http://www.sussexcastles.com/castles/ and it shows 11 castles in the twin counties (East and West Sussex) alone. Kent has many as well including the best known at Dover, Rochester, Leeds you know about already etc. Going north, not too far from London are Framlingham and Orford castles, both largely intact. West - don't forget Windsor, and in London of course there is the Tower.

Further afield, someone's already mentioned Wales, which has perhaps the largest and most complete castles, mostly built by the English to overlord the rebellious Welsh. Scotland has mainly smaller examples, built in a completely different style.

Essentially, the UK consists of 4 nations (in the case of Ireland, just a part of one), with England dominant because of its size, wealth and history of conquest. In recent years, a limited devolution has taken place, with Scotland and Wales having parliaments, which are still subordinate to the union parliament at Westminster. The subject is huge, with perhaps as many opinions as there are Brits! Most of our large cities are now highly multicultural and diverse. Some of these localities are also highly photogenic, and in London there are several Hindu and Sikh temples, some of which welcome visitors and afford excellent and photo opportunities. 

I live in Brighton - the nearest castle is Bramber which has about 2 walls left but is great for picnics. You can get there on a city bus from Brighton (2a, I think, destination Steyning). Also Lewes Castle - Lewes itself is great to wander round and there are nice shops and cafes. There is lots to photograph in Brighton and Hove city including the Pavilion, the colourful Lanes, the North Laine and of course the sea front and pier.

Lens-wise I would take at least one wide-angle. I make do with the 17-40 along with my 24-105 and 70-300 L. As others have said, allow for the weather being variable! If you are going in summer, a light-weight waterproof is advisable, but we do have shops here if you find yourself without! Have a great visit whatever you decide on. 

PS I have just seen Tom Scott's images. Beautiful! 

On further thoughts, you don't say what time of year you are coming. Spring and autumn are probably the best, but summer and winter have their virtues. I assume you are coming from the US. We are actually a bit further north than pretty much all of the United States (except Alaska) being beyond the 50th parallel, so expect very long days in summer, especially in Scotland; conversely very short in winter. Tom Scott's image are taken in winter (well obviously with snow). In Cumbria (nearly Scotland!) the golden hour in winter would be most of the day. Even here in the South, the sun rises before 5am in June and sunset at around 9.30pm, and in winter daylight is strictly 8 till 4. By the way, feel free to get in touch if you are nearby [email protected] and if it's practical I could show you a few places.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 24, 2013)

take lots of cash!


----------



## MiceBass (Feb 24, 2013)

I recommend the Findus lasagne and Tesco beefburgers, particularly as you can pick them up at very low cost of late.

Go to London. That's where's everything happens. Book a trip up The Shard in advance.

And I was born in England, grew up in England, live in central London and speak perfect BBC / RP English. That makes me British, if not European.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 24, 2013)

Our voltage is 240, and the plugs are the size of a US compact. So, don't forget the US/UK adaptors. The Canon battery chargers as well as those of laptops etc should work on both voltages. Visit Oxford and Cambridge to see the mediaeval college buildings and the villages in the Cotswolds and Suffolk. It's only 50 minutes by train to the ancient university towns from London. Of my cameras, I would take the 7D with 15-85 and a 10-20/22 for a light package rather than my 5D III and 24-105, which would be the next choice. Tourists here don't carry kilos of cameras and lenses.


----------



## Rat (Feb 24, 2013)

I can't believe nobody said 'weather sealing' yet - and I don't think any of the TS-E's can handle much rain. Having said that, I'd probably would want to bring a tilt-shift too.

Also, +1 for the Lake District. Then, spend a little research on whether you'd like to visit some stately homes, such as Blenheim Palace (I think Churchill was born there) or Castle Howard (site of tv drama 'Brideshead Revisited'). Not quite castles. To fully appreciate those and the like, you probably want to read Norman Thelwell's 'Some Damn Fool's Signed The Rubens Again'.


----------



## jointdoc (Feb 24, 2013)

If you are going to be in London you may want to check out Hairy Goat photo tours. I enjoyed the mystery tour where you meet a guide and walk around for a couple of hours and they will point out all sorts of interesting places that you would not normally go. They have a website you can visit and respond to emails promptly.


----------



## serendipidy (Feb 25, 2013)

A little over a year ago, I went on holiday and spent 11 days in London and 5 days in Bath. Hadn't been to Europe in over 25 years. Absolutely loved it. It's on the other side of the world from Hawaii and was a very long trip. I didn't take my DSLR but only a P&S pocket Canon SX230. Still got some memorable keepsakes. Some places I enjoyed: Tower of London, great museums (such as V&A, British museum of natural history,etc), Portobello Rd market, Kew Botanical Garden, city of Bath and the Cotswold tour. Really want to go back and see more. This time I'll take my DSLR.

Have a wonderful trip and remember: *Keep calm...and canon on* 

PS-a few photos with the SX230.


----------



## Creek28 (Feb 25, 2013)

Im travelling from Australia so when i get there it will be Spring and will be hiring a car and driving most of the time except for when i'm in London. Im not too sure about taking the 70-200mm just because i know it will add a decent amount of weight but i don't want to get there and regret not having it. Unfortunately due to work commitments my time there is limited. Cant wait to get there Australia is too hot.

Thanks everyone for all your advice.


----------



## Alex (Feb 26, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Alex said:
> 
> 
> > Ovoid North Devon at all cost.. Its cold, wet and windy 364 1/2 days of the year...
> ...



I really hate autocorrect...


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 26, 2013)

Paul W. H said:


> TexasBadger said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend the fish and chips!
> ...



When I went to england 3-4 years ago, the fish and chips I had tasted no better than Long John Silver's here in the states, haha. I'm sure there are better shops to be had tho in the UK... My wife wants to drag me over there again next year.. woo hoo. Last time I was there, the locals said it was very dry as it only rained half the time we were there. Bring rain coats for your camera...


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 26, 2013)

Problem for me is when I go to england, my wife is english (well now american), so she's all about hanging out with her family which cuts my time for sight seeing, haha. Hopefully I'll have better luck next time... she said she wants to take me by Sherwood forest. Robin hood here i come?


----------



## TommyLee (Feb 26, 2013)

_GUY...........
Edinbourough was fun at Tattoo time.. 


Is that anywhere near Edinburgh? (score extra points with the locals if you pronounce it "Ed-in-burr-uh") 
_
----------

pretty good wine-spelling ...eh?
hope that didn't offend...the people were the sweetest....

TOM


----------



## Canon_Wisconsin (Feb 28, 2013)

Ooh, lucky duck!! Yes, I recommend a wide angle, just given the landscape over there. Have fun! I own a Tokina wide angle, so haven't tried a Canon to recommend.

Oh, and see if you can visit the castle they show on "Downton Abbey"!


----------



## GuyF (Mar 2, 2013)

TommyLee said:


> _GUY...........
> Edinbourough was fun at Tattoo time..
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, wine! The truth is out! Glad you enjoyed the trip to Scotland.


----------



## Menace (Mar 3, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> TexasBadger said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend the fish and chips!
> ...



Or jellied eel ... Run!


----------



## bornshooter (Mar 3, 2013)

come to scotland friendlier people and better scenery


----------



## zim (Mar 3, 2013)

bornshooter said:


> come to scotland friendlier people and better scenery



don't tell them that they'll all want to come ;D


----------



## DJP (Mar 3, 2013)

old_york said:


> Creek28 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Im going on my first trip to England in just over a month and i want to take photos of castles and buildings so i'm taking my 5D mark iii and as far as lenses go I'm thinking i will take my 24-70L ii and 70-200 Lis ii but i want to get a wider lens, so I'm thinking i might go the 17mm tse.
> ...



Down in Cornwall we've had some lovely weather for quite a while, it's been very cold but lovely light. Spring in the south west is quite often the best time of year weather wise.


----------



## RGF (Mar 3, 2013)

In London there is area that sells last minute theatre tix. See a show or two - seriously the theatre is great.


----------



## glongstaff (Mar 3, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> TexasBadger said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend the fish and chips!
> ...




nothing wrong with black pudding.....


----------



## glongstaff (Mar 3, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> If you are born in England (part of Great Britain) doesn't that also make you British? Wasn't it called the British Empire and not the English Empire? I watched the video...informative and entertaining.




The British Empire comprised the dominions, colonies, protectorates, mandates and other territories ruled or administered by the United Kingdom....(places like India, some of the Carribean Islands etc)


----------



## glongstaff (Mar 3, 2013)

Atonegro said:


> Watch out ! They drive at the wrong side of the road !



Its the rest that drive on the wrong side of the road....the reasons behind driving on the left is back to the old horse and carriage, knights day where most people in the world are right handed and therefore hold their weapon (sword, pistol etc) in their right hand and hence the reason to drive on the left


----------

